# taking up jogging/running - advice on clothing



## olivia (26 Mar 2007)

Just about the embark on a major move (for me) - training for Chicago half-marathon and need advice on kitting myself - from head to toe.  Have been told that the footwear and a good bra are most important - anyone any suggestions.


----------



## CCOVICH (26 Mar 2007)

Asics trainers come highly recommended.


----------



## Purple (26 Mar 2007)

I second the Asics recommendation. Buy good shoes or you will feel the impact on your legs. Asics specialise in road running shoes. The bra is not essential for men unless they are very overweight 
Light rain gear is also a good idea and a pair of gloves if you are running on cold days.


----------



## BrenG (26 Mar 2007)

Purple said:


> The bra is not essential for men unless they are very overweight
> .


Don't mock the bra. It's kept my ears warm when jogging for years.


----------



## rob30 (26 Mar 2007)

Asics are good runners, but one type does not suit everyone. Asics have high arches, and gave me great grief when I was training for a marathon.

Do not trust the young staff in sports shops, most are clueless. Ideally, a running shop will have you run up and down the street, or on a treadmill, and see if you are a pronator, and recommend from there. 

Also, I was not convinced about dry flo clothing until I bought it, no more soggy t shirts to give " joggers nipple"! 

Get the shoes right. I have not bought runners in Dublin, so not sure where to recommend. If you are going to be in london, cardiff or edinburgh, "run and become" is an excellent shop with trained staff.


----------



## NorfBank (26 Mar 2007)

For shoes, try this place in Bray. They will analyse your running style and recommend the best shoe for you.

http://www.amphibianking.ie/


----------



## Olympian (26 Mar 2007)

If you can make it to Bray then [broken link removed] come recommended. Otherwise Arnotts or Mick Downling in Terenure have proper running selections.

Technical running gear is a must as well. Cotton gets soaking in no time.

T-shirts / shorts can be expensive but places like aldi and lild have weekly specials a few time a year.


----------



## Mayo1969 (26 Mar 2007)

Would agree with everyone else on ASICS shoes, go for a pair of Gel ones, expect to pay round €85-120 for a decent pair which are good for about 600 miles of running (They'll be still good for general sports wear after that but their shock absorbancy is diminished apparently). However others have said, if you are near a technical shop migh be no problem to get your feet and running style checked out too. I think there's a machine for doing this in Champion sports in the Jervis St S/c in Dublin.

As regards clothing avoid cotton and look for good technical clothing, Aldi do excellent value good quality stuff at least a couple of times a year or failing that try lowe alpine, north face or berghaus base layers. In terms of shorts I've ran to Marathons and a good few halves with a pair of Dunnes stores swimming shorts with no ill effects. 

A good sports bra is a must especially if you are any way endowed up top. And all joking aside even for men considering long distance running the ole plasters on the nipples is highly recommended, there is nothing worse than tender nipples when yer shagged out after 13 miles.

Good luck and happy trails


----------



## rob30 (26 Mar 2007)

I swear by vaseline liberally applied where ever chafing is a risk. Any problems washing it off after is far better than the alternative rawness!


----------



## runner (26 Mar 2007)

If ure dublin based, your best bet is visit Arnotts sports dept, Henry street. They have the best range of running shoes and gear, and more important they can evaluate your stride pattern to see which shoe type suits best. Personnaly used asics all my running life and recommend them, but its more important to get the right type than just the m/facturer name. Dont oveload on running clothes as tee shirts and ordinary shorts should suffice for training up to half marathon level. Pot of vaseline is good investment instead for preventing chaffing in usual areas. Enjoy yourself and dont try too much in early weeks to avoid injury and excess tiredness.
R


----------



## gnubbit (26 Mar 2007)

Hi,

You're right - getting proper runners and a good sports bra is a must!  

I wear Asics but am a bit sick of the 'Asics are great for running' that every sports shop assistant trotted out when I shopped for running shoes. Everyone's feet are different and you should try to assess your feet and running style so you have an idea what you need. [broken link removed] has some excellent articles on choosing shoes (and other gear and all things running-related!).

Re the bra; as an amply endowed jogger I've found that Arnotts have the best trained fitters and they stock excellent Shock Absorber (I think high impact is the level 4).  Otherwise M&S are not bad but their fitters are next to useless.

Wiggle and  are good for gear too.   Also, [broken link removed] is worth a look.

Incidentally, I'm getting my next pair in Run and Become or Runners Need in London next week - looking forward to getting a proper fitting!

Best of luck in the half marathon!


----------



## annR (27 Mar 2007)

Definitely get the bra right.  I've been very disappointed with the selection in M&S and Arnotts and the fact they never seem to have my size. ever.  I bought a 'shock absorber' bra in Debenhams which has the right amount of support but otherwise is terrible because the material has no 'give' in it and is very nylony. It's like wearing a mini straight jacket and chaffs my shoulders. Absolute minefield. 

You might consider going into Brown Thomas or some very exclusive place and trying on the most top notch expensive designer sports bra they have and then ordering it over the internet.


----------



## Purple (27 Mar 2007)

annR said:


> Definitely get the bra right.  I've been very disappointed with the selection in M&S and Arnotts and the fact they never seem to have my size. ever.  I bought a 'shock absorber' bra in Debenhams which has the right amount of support but otherwise is terrible because the material has no 'give' in it and is very nylony. It's like wearing a mini straight jacket and chaffs my shoulders. Absolute minefield.
> 
> You might consider going into Brown Thomas or some very exclusive place and trying on the most top notch expensive designer sports bra they have and then ordering it over the internet.



All that to keep your ears warm


----------



## Cahir (27 Mar 2007)

Don't get the shock absorber bra that allows the straps to go different ways.  These tend to ping open leaving only one side supported.  Also make sure that your top has boob support too.


----------



## Brianp (27 Mar 2007)

Purple said:


> All that to keep your ears warm


 
http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...ages?q=athletic+bras&svnum=10&um=1&hl=en&sa=N

So where do the ears go?


----------

